# Stereo Amp Install



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am going to be installing an amplifier to my audio system here in thenear future, and was looking for advice on how to do this. I have two batteries connected to a perko 2 battery selector. I know the amp will continously draw power, but I dont know how I could wire it any other way than direct to the battery. Help is always appreciated.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Wire it directly to the battery switch, that way you have no possibility of draw off the battery when boat is not being used and switch is off. Is it a marine amp?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Wire it direct to the battery. The amp will have a remote turn on cable that connects to your head unit. as long as the head unit is off the amp will not be drawing power.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Huachinango (3/31/2009)*Wire it directly to the battery switch, that way you have no possibility of draw off the battery when boat is not being used and switch is off. Is it a marine amp?


Yes, it isa marine amp. Maybe I dont know how these switches are arranged, but how can i wire it directly to the switch? The switch has terminals for the battery leads, are the terminals for accessories?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Its electrical failure or dead batteries






With that in mind look at the amperes that a amplifier draws.



It's high and can kill batteries fairly quick.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/31/2009)*WIRE THE AMPS POWER TO A REMOTE FUSE PANEL.That is step number one.If you dont have a remote fuse panel than i would go get one.It should be a neg and pos on each side with fuses in the middle.
> Once you have the wires hooked up than there will be a remote on the amp.Wire that to the blue wire on cd player that says remote.
> This will cut the amp on when the cd player is powered up.
> As a back up i would wire the cd player yellow wire to a panel box with a switch like a rocker switch.If the cd player goofs up and for some reason wont turn off than you can still use the rocker switch to cut the cd player off when not using it.its a backup so the amp will not stay running even if the cd player wont turn off.
> ...


The blue remote wire will still be connected to the back of the head unit, and would turn off and on with it whether the main power feed for the amp is wired to the battery or the switch.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/31/2009)*WIRE THE AMPS POWER TO A REMOTE FUSE PANEL.That is step number one.


That goes without saying. As with anything on a boat, you must fuse it when installing! You definately need one of something like this http://shop.genuinedealz.com/Items/gim-702-hdbfhb?&caSKU=gim-702-hdbfhb&caTitle=BEP%20Marine%20Heavy%20Duty%20Single%20Maxi%20Fuse%20Holder%2030A%20-%2080A

I have dual amps in my boat and each one is wired through this kind of fuse block with 8ga wire. The fuse block is then wired directly to a separate battery for the stereo and electric reels.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

So is this a correct representation of the wiring I should be doing?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

WHat is the "bus panel" you have there? - to + with a fuse in between is gonna go boom. maybe i am reading it wrong, but i dont see where you need that. the inline 50 amp fuse should be all you need for the amp install.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

> *BuckWild (4/2/2009)*WHat is the "bus panel" you have there? - to + with a fuse in between is gonna go boom. maybe i am reading it wrong, but i dont see where you need that. the inline 50 amp fuse should be all you need for the amp install.


That really doesnt have anything to do with the amp install. The buss panel is where all the other electrical stuff connects. Like a distribution block for power. So there are 5 positive terminals and 5 negative terminals to attach the power connections for gps, ff, radio, etc. All of my fuses are inline.

But the 50 amp inline is the only thing affecting the amp.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *danthemanx07 (4/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BuckWild (4/2/2009)*WHat is the "bus panel" you have there? - to + with a fuse in between is gonna go boom. maybe i am reading it wrong, but i dont see where you need that. the inline 50 amp fuse should be all you need for the amp install.
> ...


gotcha. does the amp have the yellow wire or just the head unit? i have never seen a yellow switch wire on an amp. the yellow wire on the head unit can either be wired to a fuse or wired to your ignition switch. i prefer to wire mine into the fuse panel and just use the on/off button on the unit itself. in a pinch, you can just pull the fuse, if for some reason it wont power off.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great. One other question though. 

With this setup, is the amp going to draw power from just Battery 2, or are both batteries going to be providing power?

I'd like to keep it from drawing off battery 1, my starting battery.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

You are right, that should have been from the head unit. You are right about the fuse too. Could just pull it...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *danthemanx07 (4/2/2009)*Great. One other question though.
> 
> With this setup, is the amp going to draw power from just Battery 2, or are both batteries going to be providing power?
> 
> I'd like to keep it from drawing off battery 1, my starting battery.


it should be only drawing off battery #2 as the drawing shows. test it in the yard by allowing it to play until it runs the battery down. then check the engine and make sure it cranks. better to be sure at home than to find out on the water!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good idea on that one. Much better in the yard :doh


----------

